# Bumble Bee Toads Breeding



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone got any advice on breeding these little beauties?

I picked up a couple from my local rep store the other day 

Pretty sure I have a male and a female.

You need to cool the female by refridgerating for a few days right? Then simulate rainfall?

Anymore indepth information would be great! Thanks


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Some pics! Not very good. I'll try get some better ones.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope this helps although I have a feeling you would have more success if you increased your numbers to a small group. I sold mine yesterday to a guy who had six or seven already in the hope he could get them breeding.

Bumble Bee Walking Toad - Melanophryniscus stelzneri (Weyenbergh, 1875) - Care and Breeding - Frog Forum

Cheers


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

was gonna say. above link is very good. plenty coming across from america nowdays. good to see they are finally available again!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Great arent they? I've been considering breeding them too

Check this M.stelzneri spawning - Dendroboard


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

I knew that there was a thread about them breeding and I spent ages hunting for it! Top marks Mbar for hunting it down...it's very interesting!:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jealous! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Yeah I wanted to get a fair few more but these were the only two available =/ I'll ask them if they can get some more in for me


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Dartfrog still has a couple listed on his website


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Exotic Pets Co Uk are advertising them as available to order but I seem to recall complaints about thier service. Thngs may have changed since then.


----------

